# 290 Locomotive



## lastfbody (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi, I have a 290 that I have restored. When running on layout, it "waddles" back and forth and eventually front truck on engine comes of of the track. I've looked at armature and drive axle but see nothing askew. What am I missing?

Thanks


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Could be your wheels are not on straight with the axles, white insulator could be loose,flat spot on the wheel(s), wheel gauging.


----------



## lastfbody (Jan 16, 2020)

You are right. One of the drive wheels is out of round. Need to figure out how to fix that. May replace that wheel. Not sure of the procedure?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

lastfbody said:


> You are right. One of the drive wheels is out of round. Need to figure out how to fix that. May replace that wheel. Not sure of the procedure?


You can use a wheeler puller,(the preferred method), or you can use 2 screw drivers, one on each side, to pry the wheel off the axle..Remember, you MUST re-quarter the wheel set after install, actually, before wheel install.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

One on each side of the same wheel, that is....


----------



## lastfbody (Jan 16, 2020)

Ok, Thanks for the tips. Will get another wheel and install it.


----------



## lastfbody (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi flyernut. 

Thanks for your help. The affected wheel was in the left (rear) drive position. Was able to acquire another wheel. Installed it properly quartered. That fixed the problem. I did use 2 screw drivers. That worked well - no damage. Used a small vice to press the new one onto the chassis

I am curious about the front truck on the S gauge locomotives: Some of them have a coiled spring on them and some do not. Is there a way to tell which models are supposed to have this spring?

Thanks


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

In the factory service manual the front truck spring is used on PRR Pacifics, Hudsons and Northerns numbered from 312 through 336. I did not check the 5 digit engines. The online version of the manual does not cover engines made prior to 1950 so I am not sure if engines like the 310 or 320 had them.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

lastfbody said:


> Hi flyernut.
> 
> Thanks for your help. The affected wheel was in the left (rear) drive position. Was able to acquire another wheel. Installed it properly quartered. That fixed the problem. I did use 2 screw drivers. That worked well - no damage. Used a small vice to press the new one onto the chassis
> 
> ...


Glad it worked out for you. Any time you need more help, just ask the fine folks here.


----------

